# Kendo Vape Cotton Gold Edition



## Robin Cilliers (27/2/16)

Hozit guys 

Just thought i would share my thoughts on Kendo vape cotton gold edition

Got this from Vape Cartel its the same price as bacon cotton. Personally Bacon cotton was my favorite wicking material for both tanks and drippers but i always had a bad cotton taste for the first little while also had to drop my wattage abit other wise i get a burnt taste once the first tank was done it would be perfect.
But now i found Kendo vape cotton gold edition i first put it in my Aromamizer and the difference was night and day, the flavor was cleaner and just over all alot better, and its super easy to work with
Then I decided to put some in my temple rda with bacon cotton in i tried Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream i just got the Ice cream but with the kendo vape cotton gold edition i get it all its really bring the juice to life, it changed my view on the juice.
Got to say if you have not got any yet get some from @KieranD at Vape Cartel






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/2/16)

Robin Cilliers said:


> Hozit guys
> 
> Just thought i would share my thoughts on Kendo vape cotton gold edition
> 
> ...



Curious to know how this compares to rayon?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/2/16)

Have you tried a setup of the same juice on normal dischem type, bacon, this and some rayon. Would be nice to hear your views. Personally I use dischem ( me elcheapo I guess ) If some had done this , please mam/sir, do tell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers (27/2/16)

I had a friend try the discem cotton said the flavor not so good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/2/16)

If you have the gear ( two equal setups ) differentiating at the wicks, would you be so kind to try ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers (27/2/16)

What i did is i have 2 rolos and 2 aromamizer rdta's one had kendo vape cotton gold edition and the other had bacon cotton in both tanks had cowboys Apple pie in and both at 75w same coil setups 22ga 6warp 3mm id and the kendo vape cotton won for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/2/16)

awesome ok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (27/2/16)

Dischem cotton balls have awful flavor for me and rayon is not far behind. Jap cotton all the way will have to try some of this stuff out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UrbanLegend (27/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Have you tried a setup of the same juice on normal dischem type, bacon, this and some rayon. Would be nice to hear your views. Personally I use dischem ( me elcheapo I guess ) If some had done this , please mam/sir, do tell


I've compared the dischem cotton to UD cotton with same mod/build/juice. Ya I'll never use the dischem cotton again. You loose a lot of flavor using the dischem cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/16)

Hi my fellow vapers 
I been buying organic jap cotton for like R20 a pack of 5 sheets, I have no complains and all my juices taste good. But this is all I have ever tried so now...
What I wanna know is spending R140 on a packet of this Kendo cotton really worth it? Even buying bacon cotton is the flavour really really that much better worth the extra money? Thanks my fellow vapers.
Vape on....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (27/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Curious to know how this compares to rayon?


I Got me some today. Will let you know in comparison to fibre freaks #2 as soon as I rewick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

also tried some kendo cotton yesterday the stuff is the fluff sent from heaven, really like the stuff - I find that it wicks amazingly and holds much more juice than my normal jap cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## picautomaton (13/5/16)

Used the Kendo Gold cotton in my dual vertical build for my aromamizer - dry hits gallore. Re-wicked with no name brand jap cotton and all good. So Kendo Gold is pseudo shite, works o.k. on dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (13/5/16)

picautomaton said:


> Used the Kendo Gold cotton in my dual vertical build for my aromamizer - dry hits gallore. Re-wicked with no name brand jap cotton and all good. So Kendo Gold is pseudo shite, works o.k. on dripper.


I'll take it off your hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (13/5/16)

As I've explained here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-cartel-introducing-kendo-vape-cotton.t20021/page-2#post-335659

So I've been using this Kendo since the vape meet. It's a good wicking cotton, but to me, it wicks slower than cotton bacon. The flavors are a bit crispier than with CB and I am impressed with it. I still prefer my cotton bacon though. I will obviously keep this for backup when my CB runs out. I do like this very much, but my next purchase will be CB bacon again.

Taste is in the tastebuds of the beholder I guess. I still get an initial odd taste from the Kendo and that's why I'm back on the Cotton Bacon. It wicks better for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton (13/5/16)

The stuff is worth its weight in gold  so I'll keep it for my drippers but thanks for the offer Christos.


----------



## DrSirus-88 (13/5/16)

I have to agree with the KENDO. It's much better for flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (1/7/22)

Iv just got some kendo gold edition wicked twice first time the flavour was off the second time the flavour is still off but once I get through half a tank I start getting burnt hits. I'm using a dead rabbit v2 RTA with tri core fused Clapton's. What could I be doing wrong 

Sent from my Hisense Infinity H50 ZOOM using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/7/22)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Iv just got some kendo gold edition wicked twice first time the flavour was off the second time the flavour is still off but once I get through half a tank I start getting burnt hits. I'm using a dead rabbit v2 RTA with tri core fused Clapton's. What could I be doing wrong
> 
> Sent from my Hisense Infinity H50 ZOOM using Tapatalk



You have to saturate the living tea and muffins out of kendo gold, it takes a lot of juice and breaking in. 

Once fully saturated it does take about a tank-fill to get rid of the "after" taste the cotton has. From there on it should be just peachy. 

Also depends on how much cotton you have in the coil and if it saturates properly while vaping. 

Check it after a couple of hits to see if it has not gone dry, that could cause the burnt taste. 

If it has gone dry, rewick, thin out the ends some more than what you did and saturate again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You have to saturate the living tea and muffins out of kendo gold, it takes a lot of juice and breaking in.
> 
> Once fully saturated it does take about a tank-fill to get rid of the "after" taste the cotton has. From there on it should be just peachy.
> 
> ...


this sounds like a lot of effort for cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (5/7/22)

It does when that little poll I put up showed folks rewicking every one or two days.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> this sounds like a lot of effort for cotton.



Very good cotton for Temp Control though, holding all that juice...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/7/22)

Stranger said:


> It does when that little poll I put up showed folks rewicking every one or two days.


I'm one of them folks but I must say this bp mods cotton is great, one or 2 puffs and the flavour is there and its a breeze to work with so rewicking isn't the pain in the butt it used to be for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Very good cotton for Temp Control though, holding all that juice...


im not cool enough to temp control!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> im not cool enough to temp control!



At your age it is a struggle to control your own temp... nevermind temp control...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

